# Fragen über Fragen ...



## Golgomaph (10. April 2015)

*Fragen über Fragen ...*

Hallihallo,

hätte da (mal wieder) ein paar Fragen.
Bin momentan eifrig am Testberichte lesen und stoße gelegentlich auf Unklarheiten.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich liste einfach mal auf:

1.) Zotac GTX 970 AMP Omega Core
Zu besagter 970 finde ich keine Testberichte, hat das Gründe oder bin ich einfach zu unfähig? Was hat es mit ihr auf sich, schwanke zwischen ihr und der MSI Gaming 4G. Welche ist zu empfehlen?

2.) PWM und Mainboardregelung
Ist mir nach wie vor nicht klar. 
Regeln Mainboards Chassis-Fans nach Temperatur, wenn ja nach welcher? 3-Pin werden ja glaube ich nach Spannung, PWM mit einer anderen Technik geregelt. Hat PWM Vorteile? 

3.) DHE
Gibt es den DirectHeatExhaust nur bei Grafikkarten mit Radiallüfter? Bedeutet das, dass alle Axiallüfter die Luft immer von der Grafikkarte weg, also nach unten blasen? In dem Fall wäre wahrscheinlich ein Gehäuse mit Seitenwand-Lüfter ratsam, welcher die Luft auf schnellstem Wege aus dem Gehäuse bläst, oder?

4.) CPU-Lüftungs-Idee
Hatte vor kurzem einen Einfall. Ich strebe ja dass Fractal Design Define R4 an, welches oben zwei optionale Lüfter zulässt. Wäre es da nicht schlau, den vorderen der beiden (also jenen, welcher sich näher am POWER-Button befindet) mit einem Lüfter zu versehen, welcher Luft ins Gehäuse saugt, da diese Luft dann direkt vom CPU-Tower-Kühler angesaugt, durch die Kühl-Lamellen und durch den Lüfter am Heck des Gehäuses wieder herausgeblasen werden kann? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Warmluft der Grafikkarte würde ich über den Seitenwand-Lüfter wegschaffen, sofern die Axial-Lüfter wie in Frage 3 tatsächlich die Luft nach unten pusten. Somit wäre die Gehäusebelüftung doch eigentlich perfekt, zwei vorne und einer oben (also 3) saugen Luft, einer hinten und einer an der Seite (also 2) blasen sie wieder heraus. 
Dass 3:2-Verhältnis der Lüfter würde also dazu führen, dass mehr Luft rein als raus gelangt, was dann wiederrum für den Überdruck im Gehäuse sorgt, welcher ja Empfohlen wird, um dass Eindringen von Staub zu vermeiden. Falls der dadurch entstehende Luftstau doch eher Kontraproduktiv wäre, könnte man einen der beiden Propeller an der Front ja weglassen, oder alternativ einen Lüfter am Boden verschrauben, welcher dann für dass 3:3-Verhältnis sorgen würde.

Gut oder Schwachsinn? 

Herbboy, du sagtest mir ja bereits, dass zwei Lüfter völlig ausreichen. Ich glaube dir dass auch, möchte aber wissen ob das theoretisch so funktionieren würde.

5.) 3-Pin-Leistung des Mainboards
Kann ich seelenruhig einen Y-Adapter an den 3-Pin-Cha_Fan-Anschluss des Mainboards stecken, um mehr Lüfter anschließen zu können, oder müsste ich mich da im Handbuch nach Leistung bzw. Spannung/Stromstärke erkundigen? 

Denke dass war es fürs erste. Ich weis, viele Fragen, aber da ich noch etwas Zeit habe bis zum Bau möchte ich alles gut vorbereiten und jede Unsicherheit vom Tisch haben. *

Bis bald,
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2015)

1) beide Karten sind gut, aber beide sind eigentlich auch was arg teuer. Es gibt auch gute, nicht laute GTX 970 für eher 340€, zB Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (Achtung: die ist 3 Slots dick!). Die anderen haben vlt etwas mehr Takt, aber die mit weniger Takt könntest du auch selber problemlos um die fehlenden 10% hochtakten. Und allgemein muss man sich auch überlegen, ob nicht eine AMD R9 290 in Frage kommt. zB die Asus hier ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kostet 285€. Die GTX 970 sind keine 10% schneller - dafür braucht die AMD deutlich mehr Strom, aber wenn man nicht grad JEDEN Tag im Jahr mind 2 Std. spielt, bleibt die immer noch günstiger bei 3 Jahren Nutzungsdauer. Falls du wiederum Witcher 3 haben möchtest, was bei einigen Shops bei den GTX 970 mit dabei ist, spricht natürlich dann doch wieder alles für ne GTX 970

2) PWM bedeutet nur, dass die Lüfter nicht durchgehend zB 9V bekommen und dauernd drehen, sondern dass sie viele kurze Stromstöße bekommen, damit die Lüfter nen Schubs bekommen. Das soll dann noch leiser sein. Wenn Du ein neues Board hast/kaufst, dann würde ich auch nen CPU-Kühler mit PWM-Lüfter nehmen. Aber wenn Board oder Lüfter kein PWM haben, wäre das auch nicht schlimm, dann läuft der Lüfter halt "normal"

3) also, da bin ich überfragt. Generell gibt es aber an sich heutzutage eh keine Probleme mehr bei der Temperatur, so dass es an sich egal ist. Und nen Seitenlüfter braucht man auch nicht.

4) Es kann sogar sein, dass Fractal Design genau DAS vorsieht. Hast du mal auf der Website geschaut? Da sind oft Beschreibungen für das Lüfterkonzept. 

Aber so einfach "berechnen" mit 3:2 oder 3:3 geht eh nicht, bzw. es ist nicht nötig. Du hast so oder so nen leichten Druckunterschied allein deswegen, weil es im Gehäuse warm wird. Nen Unterschied nur wegen Staub brauchst du nicht, zudem kommt ja unweigerlich eh Staub rein, weil ja Lüfter auch reinsaugen  

5) theoretisch geht das, aber es kann halt sein, dass der Anschluss am Ende zu wenig Strom liefert in der Summe.


Allgemein bin ich aber sicher, dass vorne einer und hinten einer reicht. Also, Lüfter meine ich   Probier das erst mal aus. Vorne wegen "Lärm" würde ich eher nen langsameren nehmen, kann aber dann ein 140mm sein, wenn das passt, so dass die beförderte Luftmenge trotzdem groß ist


----------



## Golgomaph (10. April 2015)

Okay. Was du nicht beantwortet hast, ist meine Frage, ob ein Mainboard die Chassis-Fans nach einer bestimmten Temperatur regelt, oder immer auf 100% laufen lässt.
Was hälst du denn von der Technologie dass sich die GPU-Lüfter erst ab 60°C einschalten? Hätte die Gaming 4G, die Zotac nicht. Letztere ist aber auch lang ... hat aber wieder einen Lüfter mehr .. was sicher kein großer Vorteil ist .. ? 
Weis selber nicht warum eine Nvidia, habe seltsamerweise immer einen Bogen um AMD gemacht, man liest auch mehr Probleme mit AMD als Nvidia. Der Stromverbrauch ist halt doch wesentlich höher und auf dir 80€ kommt es bei den Summen von einem PC und nem Monitor auch nicht mehr an. Wie gehe ich dass Problem mit mehr Gehäuselüftern als Anschlüsse am besten an? Anderes MB?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2015)

Also, ich bin bei der Boardregelung gar nicht sicher... es GIBT Tools von den Board-Herstellern, da kann man das dann einstellen. Aber die Frage ist: wonach richten sich die Fans? Also nach welcher Temp? Viele haben die Lüfter einfach mit dem Netzteil verbunden, bei vielen Gehäusen ist das sogar ohnehin vorgesehen. Dann laufen die halt auf 100%. Und trotzdem sind die dann leise, zumindest wenn man nicht grad nen 2000 U/Min-Lüfter nimmt. Aber selbst so einen könnte man dann auch einfach per "umbasteln" der Anschlusskabel dem Lüfter zB nur 7 statt 12 Volt verpassen, so dass der langsamer dreht.

Ich würde mir wegen der Anschlüsse am Board keine Sorgen machen, und FALLS du mehr Lüfter brauchst, schließt du die halt am Netzteil an. Du kannst natürlich aber auch ein Board wählen, das noch mehr Anschlüsse bietet.

Und wegen der 60 Grad-Anlauftemp: dadurch sind die halt abseits von Spielen lautlos, was ein Vorteil ist. Aber auch wenn die Lüfter mit 20-30% drehen, wenn grad keine Last vorhanden ist, wird man die Karte wohl nicht bemerken. Was ICH etwas kritisch sehe ist, dass es vlt mehr nervt, wenn  man mal nix, dann bei Last "ein bisschen" was hört anstatt dass man IMMER was hört, aber dann nur "ein bisschen"  



Dass AMD mehr Probleme als Nvida haben soll, ist übrigens ein Gerücht. Da tun sich beide nix. Nvidia hat ja jetzt auch das "Problem" mit dem RAM der GTX 970, oder auch mit RELATIV häufigem Spulenfiepen. Dafür hatte AMD wiederum, bzw. an sich eher einzelne Hersteller und nicht AMD allgemein, Probleme mit manchen R9 290(X), die nur ein schwarzes Bild anzeigten. Dann hat Nvidia mal Treiber, die plötzlich für Fehler sorgen, dafür braucht AMD dann ein anderes Mal mehrere Wochen, um ein Problem mit einem bestimmten Spiel zu lösen usw. - das tut sich echt nix.


----------



## Golgomaph (10. April 2015)

Okay ... Spulenfipen ist natürlich auch meine große Sorge, tritt dass nur bei hohen FPS-Zahlen auf? Kann man da von der Herstellergarantie Gebrauch machen? Wie isn dass mit "Lüfter ans Netzteil", an den Molex oder braucht man da noch Adapter? Ich denke nicht dass das mit den Grafikkarten-Lüftern "störend" wirkt, wenn man beim spielen dann zwei Lüfter mehr rauschen hört. Schließlich drehen sich die CPU-Kühler ja auch schneller, lauter wird der PC also wahrscheinlich in allen Fällen. Was du aber oben sagtest, nämlich dass man keinen Seitenlüfter braucht ... wo geht denn die Abwärme der Grafikkarte dann hin? Ohne Seitenlüfter gammelt die dann da unten und kommt nicht raus oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2015)

Spulenfiepen tritt EHER bei viel FPS auf als bei wenig FPS, und so oder so ist immer die Frage, ob man es überhaupt hört. Oft hört man es eigentlich gar nicht, wenn man nicht weiß, dass es so was überhaupt gibt, und manche Leute gehen dann halt bei offenem Gehäuse hin und hören zu, hören dann doch irgendwas, und ab dann achten die dann so extrem drauf und hören es "ständig" auch bei geschlossenem Gehäuse...  d.h. FALLS man es wirklich krass hört, würde ich die Karte per Widerruf zurücksenden. Ein "Garantiefall" ist das aber nicht, außer es fiept es so laut, dass man es sogar bei rel. lautem Gamesound immer noch klar hört... ^^

Wegen der Lüfter ans Netzteil: es gibt Gehäuselüfter, bei denen sind Adapter dabei - da muss man halt vor dem Kauf mal schauen. Und bei vielen Gehäusen ist sowieso ein Stecker, der ans Netzteil drankommt und dann die bereits ab Werk eingebauten Lüfter versorgt.


Und ob der PC wirklich lauter wird beim Spielen, das ist gar nicht gesagt. Mein PC mit ner R9 290 von Asus und nem 40€-CPU-Kühler ist bei Last kaum lauter als im IDLE, und im IDLE ist der so leise, dass ich manchmal nicht merke, dass der PC an ist, wenn ich 2-3m entfernt auf dem Sofa sitze    Der PC wird bei Last sicher was lauter, aber es kann gut sein, dass es nur ein wenig mehr ist und dieser Unterschied dann schon vom Gamessound übertönt wird. 

Und die Luft von der Grafikkarte: die kommt hinten bei der Grafikkarte raus, und die warme Luft, die "um die Karte herum" ist, steigt hoch und wird dann vom Luftstrom weggetragen, der auch die CPU-Wärme abführt. Ein Seitenlüfter wird an sich eher benutzt, um frische Luft ZUR Karte zu bringen. Aber wie gesagt: einfach mal testen, normalerweise ist es nicht nötig, die ganzen Lüfterplätze auch zu nutzen


----------



## Golgomaph (11. April 2015)

Okay, klingt logisch. Habe das bisher so verstanden, dass die Axiallüfter einer Grafikkarte immer die Luft pusten und nur die Radiallüfter saugen und die gesaugte Luft hinten raus blasen, letzteres nennt sich dann meines Wissens DirectHeatExaust. 
Netzteil-Thema hat sich dann ja geklärt, genau wie alles andere.
Bedanke mich mal wieder für die hilfreichen Antworten, darf dich aber schon mal vor warnen ... werden wahrscheinlich nicht die letzten meiner Fragen gewesen sein  

Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2015)

Also, je nach Lüfterform isses vlt. so, dass der Lüfter das "hinten raus" etwas aktiver unterstützt. Aber auch wenn ein Lüfter nur ganz simpel "draufpustet", geht die meiste Luft automatisch da raus, wo der wenigste Widerstand ist, und das ist dann hinten bei der Karte, weil dafür immer Schächte/Ausgänge im Kühlkörper sind.

Axial und Radial hat aber nichts mit der eigentlichen "Blasrichtung" zu tun, sondern bei Axial hast du da, wo der Lüfter seine Achse hat, nen Bereich, der "windstill" ist, weil eben die Achse im Weg ist. Da KANN es dann unter dem Lüfter in genau diesem Bereich wärmer werden, der Bereich wird halt nicht so aktiv mit Luft gekühlt. Bei Radial sorgt eine leicht andere Konstuktion der Achsenbefestigung dafür, dass Luft angesaugt wird und quasi "Winde" enstehen, die auch unter den ansonsten windstillen Bereich kommen - dafür müssen die dann wiederum idR schneller drehen als die Axiallüfter.

Insgesamt denke ich aber, dass die Bauweise am Ende egal ist. Es gibt rel. laute radiale und auch rel. laute radiale Lüfter, und bei beiden auch sehr leise Modelle       und ausreichend gekühlt werden die Karten so oder so, denn kein Hersteller will ja wg. einer nicht so guten Kühlung sich Garantiefälle ins Haus holen.


----------



## Golgomaph (12. April 2015)

Man wird sehen ... alles zusammen bauen und falls es dann Probleme geben sollte kann man weiter sehen. 
Es gibt einen mehrseitigen Artikel mit Kühlungs- und Airflowtipps von "Toms Hardware", habe ich mir auch aufmerksam durchgelesen. Dort gibt es eine Beschreibung der unterschiedlichen Kühlungsmethoden der GPU die verwendet werden. Das war eben einmal der DHE, anhand von Pfeilen erkannte man dass die Luft hier angesaugt wird und nach hinten weggeblasen wird, die Warmluft kommt also in keinem Weg zurück ins Gehäuse.
Die andere Kühlungsart war dann eben die "nicht DHE", es wird also nach hinten UND unten weggeblasen geblasen. Wie das beim reinen "wegblasen" halt so ist, wird demnach einfach die bestehende Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch die Grafikkarte nach unten "gesaugt". Es wird also keine "neue" Luft in die Karte geblasen, sondern die "alte" Luft aus ihr entsorgt. 
Bei der "nicht DHE"-Variante erschließt sich mir halt nicht, wie denn die warme Luft dann unter der Karte weg soll wenn kein Seiten- oder ein Bodenlüfter das Zeug raus weiter raus führt. 
Dazu kommt, dass das Netzteil die GPU-Abwärme dann auch komplett "ins Gesicht" bekommt.
Wird sich klären, da kann man sich Sorgen darüber machen wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es (starke) Karten gibt, die die Luft "nach unten" blasen. aber wenn, dann steigt die Luft halt auf und wird vom CPU-Kühlerstrom rausgebracht.


----------

